# Info on Breeders - David Anderson and Sue Burge



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

No personal experience, but I believe Sue Burge is involved with the Poodle Club at a national level - she's definitely not a random breeder. David Anderson has a bunch of test results listed with ofa.org over the years, but the listings have dropped off more recently. Not sure if he's cut back on his breeding or if the covid situation is making it impractical to get testing done.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

lauren9657 said:


> Hello!
> My fiance and I are super excited to hopefully take home a miniature poodle in the next few months. I am new to the forum and have found all of the breeder and 'buying a puppy safely' resources SO helpful. I would love help vetting two breeders. Does anyone have any experience with David Anderson of DeRay Poodles in Indiana, or Sue Burge in Ohio? Neither of them have websites but I'm in contact with both asking for additional information. However, I'd love to hear if anyone has any personal experience with either breeder?
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Not only is Sue Burge involved with Poodle Club of America, she is the past president. Beautiful miniatures.


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you @farleysd and @cowpony super helpful!!
I will definitely follow up with Sue. 
In my latest conversations with David it seems he does not have recent testing (as you mentioned), which just makes me a little weary. However, he does seem to have an incredible history of 50+ years breeding.


----------



## Jennifer Tucker (Nov 23, 2021)

lauren9657 said:


> Hello!
> My fiance and I are super excited to hopefully take home a miniature poodle in the next few months. I am new to the forum and have found all of the breeder and 'buying a puppy safely' resources SO helpful. I would love help vetting two breeders. Does anyone have any experience with David Anderson of DeRay Poodles in Indiana, or Sue Burge in Ohio? Neither of them have websites but I'm in contact with both asking for additional information. However, I'd love to hear if anyone has any personal experience with either breeder?
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Hi,
I can attest to David’s dogs. I have 2 and they are by far the best bred poodles I have had in 30 years. Loads of groomers and presenters have seen them and commented on their quality. One has a subluxating patella but it doesn’t bother him. The 2 together literally stop traffic. If you are on IG, they are @duke_and_wyatt. One of my neighbors also bought from him after seeing ours and couldn’t be happier. You are in good hands with both options! Best of luck in your selection! Jennifer


----------

